# Weather be danged, I'm cooking!



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Little low country boil and shrimp....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lookin good. Nice to see ya playin it safe with the hose!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Mighty fine!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Must be in the air Wade. I fixed up a batch of fish chowder this afternoon and dang did it hit the spot!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

You delivering cause that jalapeno has my name on it! :thumbup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Where'd you come from?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

And asparagus !


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like it was a gooden Wade!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dang'it boy!
Them veggies look fantastic.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It was better than it looked....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

How long was your cook time. Thinking of doing it on my stove. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Nothing better than a low country boil especially in the summer to keep heat out of the house.


----------

